# Gecko Carbon fiber spikes!!



## itsmyblood (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone else using these ? I'v had mine for three weeks now and will never go back.
Today I climbed ten 100'+ crane assisted trees for removal and don't get me wrong i was tired but wearing those spikes are like not having any on at all.
Sherrill tree is having a sale till the end of the month 15% off and a $25 gift certificate with purchas of the carbon fiber or the aluminum climbers.


----------



## Scrat (Dec 30, 2010)

Got mine early this year and wouldn't go back either, but even with a logger boot heel the shank is thick and contacts the limbs when stepping on them. Let me just say the carbon fiber is slicker than deer piss on plastic! and don't walk around in them cause they will get damaged much faster than steel or aluminum, though you shouldn't walk around with any spurs. My ground pounders hate 'em 'cause I don't mind doing 10+ hour days! hehehe


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 30, 2010)

Was looking at them..

Did you get the ones that come with pads.. or maybe that is the only way they sell them.

What are the pads like.. 

From what you say.. 10 hrs in tree.. they sound to be pretty nice.


----------



## itsmyblood (Dec 30, 2010)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Was looking at them..
> 
> Did you get the ones that come with pads.. or maybe that is the only way they sell them.
> 
> ...


 
They come with everything. I love the pads... Better than "cadilac" cast aluminum pads. Very comfortable velcro works great actualy a little too well once and a while my lanyard gets stuck to them.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 30, 2010)

Doing lot's of removal's, huh?
Jeff


----------



## itsmyblood (Dec 30, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Doing lot's of removal's, huh?
> Jeff


 
We average 70% removals 30% trim,cable,plant ect...
My boss is more worried about making a few more bucks to remove trees than maintaining them. Witch is pretty dumb if you ask me. Can't get it through his head if we trim them we will be able to trim them again in a year or so. As long as you do a good job and eventually they'll need to be removed.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 30, 2010)

itsmyblood said:


> We average 70% removals 30% trim,cable,plant ect...
> My boss is more worried about making a few more bucks to remove trees than maintaining them. Witch is pretty dumb if you ask me. Can't get it through his head if we trim them we will be able to trim them again in a year or so. As long as you do a good job and eventually they'll need to be removed.


 
My name is Jeff Lovstrom., Glad to meet you!
Jeff


----------



## Scrat (Dec 30, 2010)

Originally Posted by itsmyblood 
We average 70% removals 30% trim,cable,plant ect...
My boss is more worried about making a few more bucks to remove trees than maintaining them. Witch is pretty dumb if you ask me. Can't get it through his head if we trim them we will be able to trim them again in a year or so. As long as you do a good job and eventually they'll need to be removed.


My name is Jeff Lovstrom., Glad to meet you!
Jeff 



Wow Jeff that is the nicest thing I've seen you say since I joined this board that wasn't dripping with sarchasm. I must be honest that until now I was developing a disliking for you. But now seeing you have a respectible perspective on tree care, good business practice and ethics I must apologize so please forgive me for thinking less of you.
Scrat


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 30, 2010)

Scrat said:


> Originally Posted by itsmyblood
> We average 70% removals 30% trim,cable,plant ect...
> My boss is more worried about making a few more bucks to remove trees than maintaining them. Witch is pretty dumb if you ask me. Can't get it through his head if we trim them we will be able to trim them again in a year or so. As long as you do a good job and eventually they'll need to be removed.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! Now can you tell my wife! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
Jeff


----------



## Scrat (Dec 30, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Thanks! Now can you tell my wife! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> Jeff


 
Sure but which did you want me to tell her.....your sarcastic or nice? :jawdrop:


----------



## itsmyblood (Dec 30, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> My name is Jeff Lovstrom., Glad to meet you!
> Jeff


 
Hows it going Jeff my name is Kevin.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 30, 2010)

itsmyblood said:


> Hows it going Jeff my name is Kevin.


 
Howdy Doody!, I got the week off and hanging around!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 30, 2010)

Scrat said:


> Sure but which did you want me to tell her.....your sarcastic or nice? :jawdrop:


 
Both


----------



## itsmyblood (Dec 30, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Howdy Doody!, I got the week off and hanging around!
> Jeff


 
So do you guys on the west cost have any of the same trees as we on the east ?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 30, 2010)

itsmyblood said:


> So do you guys on the west cost have any of the same trees as we on the east ?


 
Kinda and not. Got euc's? 
Jeff


----------



## itsmyblood (Dec 30, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Kinda and not. Got euc's?
> Jeff


 
Yes down in florida i climbed a few. what a bout sycamore


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 30, 2010)

itsmyblood said:


> Yes down in florida i climbed a few. what a bout sycamore


 
Mucho! Sucks pulling out the hangers. Got to bid in extra time just to get it to the ground.
Jeff


----------



## itsmyblood (Dec 31, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Mucho! Sucks pulling out the hangers. Got to bid in extra time just to get it to the ground.
> Jeff


 
I here ya couldn't cut a straight piece if you tried. And the ground crew starts b#tching soon as they find out they have to chip sycamore.haha 
break out the bandana's


----------



## Scrat (Dec 31, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Both


 
Dear Mrs. Lovstrom,
Jeff is the nicest sarcastic person on AS, You should be very proud of him.
It is quite an accomplishment to be so sarcastic and liked by so many.
Best
Scrat


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 31, 2010)

Scrat said:


> shank is thick and contacts the limbs when stepping on them.


 
Is this a problem with the regular Geckos as well? I've been contemplating upgrading my spikes and this is the first remotely bad thing I've heard about the Geckos.


----------



## freeweight (Dec 31, 2010)

take some sticky grip paper (sand paper) attach it to the part under your feet 

problem solved


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Dec 31, 2010)

Scrat said:


> but even with a logger boot heel the shank is thick and contacts the limbs when stepping on them.



Hmmm.. just how thick is it..!! Is it over 1/4"? Just wondering.. but that would seem pretty thick .. trying to get a grasp on this.. if this is only issue may not be huge though.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 31, 2010)

Logger boot? Don't matter if the heel ain't right!!
Jeff


----------



## Scrat (Dec 31, 2010)

to answer some questions:
Treeclimber57- The stirrup thickness runs from .500 on the instep to .450 towards the outer edge of your boot (1/2" to a fat 7/16"). it is also 1.5" inches from heel forward. I may be mistaken but I believe the aluminum Gecko's have fine ridges or serrations on the bottom. I will check to confirm that next time I am in Vermeer.

Freeweight- I have considered using some of the self adhesive step traction paper...same as sand paper, but dont know how long it would last and after a short while using the CF Gecko's and just being conscious I have not felt the need. I was just bringing it to Itsmyblood attention to be aware of it before he was surprised.

Jefflovstrom-Maybe it is also my Georgia logger boot, the heel is 2" on the boot but only extends 1-1/4" below the arch of the boot sole. I only wear these as well as the Gecko's when wrecking a tree. Otherwise I'm in a pair of Garmont hiking boots. If you have some valuable input/suggestions on boots it would be appreciated.

Here is a bit of valuable information- Most gaffs are rated to I believe 350lbs. *The Gecko's Carbon Fiber and Aluminum are rated to 240lbs. that is gross weight of climber and all gear!* So make sure you hit the restroom before spiking that tree!

Hope this was helpful


----------



## itsmyblood (Jan 1, 2011)

*Thickness*

The only time I even notice it is when walking on the ground with them right before i spike up the tree.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jan 1, 2011)

Scrat said:


> Gecko's Carbon Fiber and Aluminum are rated to 240lbs. that is gross weight of climber and all gear![/B] So make sure you hit the restroom before spiking that tree!


 
Likely a bit of safety overhead built in there.

But at face value.. not sure what saddle, all the crap you tie on, ropes hanging down, saw, maybe if you are doing a bit of work up there (as in some that would add extra load on gaffs..).. 

Would not be hard to exceed 240lbs... unless you only weighed 90lbs.


----------



## freeweight (Jan 4, 2011)

yea thats kinda scary,maybe they are under rated ,...well hopefully they are


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jan 4, 2011)

freeweight said:


> yea thats kinda scary,maybe they are under rated ,...well hopefully they are


 
You know what.. I am gonna pass on em 

I have had steel ones, Klein, Buckingham, etc.. for over 30 years now.. and they have worked so far.. suspect I have more years behind me than in front of me at this point so what the heck.. good enough this far so should be ok going forward I figure. Right now have seven or eight pairs in shop.. mix of pole and tree gaffs.. but all steel shank.

And at end of day.. for the most part it is about boots.. buy the best boots you can afford and frankly even a medium priced pair of spurs is quite ok.

Buy a crappy pair of boots, and I doubt the best spurs would feel comfortable.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, it makes me wonder if some of you are 'spoiled brat's', and how you would of hanged in the 70's and 80's. Then again, I wish this stuff was around back then! Oh, the dilema!
Jeff


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jan 4, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, it makes me wonder if some of you are 'spoiled brat's', and how you would of hanged in the 70's and 80's. Then again, I wish this stuff was around back then! Oh, the dilema!
> Jeff


 
Yep.. all we had in the '70s was steel spurs.. leather pads.. belts were leather (some non-leather ones came out late '70s I think) -- but they were heavier.

Not sure if I have any pics of me back then or not. Might dig around and see.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jan 4, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, it makes me wonder if some of you are 'spoiled brat's', and how you would of hanged in the 70's and 80's. Then again, I wish this stuff was around back then! Oh, the dilema!
> Jeff


 
Even the best boots - were pretty good.. but not up to the best ones today. Having said that they didn't cost quite as much either.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 4, 2011)

Those were the days! When a 'bowline on a bight' really had a Bite!
Made you want to make enough to buy a real saddle!
Jeff


----------

